# Dumbstruck!!!



## Hein510 (28/2/14)

I'm sitting here infront of the computer and I dont really know what to say

only thing is thank you thank you thank you.....

So after a review @TylerD PM'd me with a request to send him my adress. I know about the whole 'Pay it forward' thing going on on the Ecigssa and thought it was a really nice thing to do, so today TylerD messaged me and said its on its way and I would receive it today and Enjoy!

What I received made me almost cry, well I'm still fighting the fountain from flowing.

Doorbell rang and its the courier, got the Parcel and felt DAMN this is heavy! So all excited I run with it to my place of calm (infront of the computer) and proceeded with the opening of this heavy box.

I sat there for like maybe 10 minutes staring at the open parcel. 

then slowly started to pack everything out.

Still couldnt believe my eyes!!!

First thing I saw was the SVD! 
then the KTS+ mechanical mod. 
then the RSST RBA, 
and then the 2x 18650 batteries, 
the 18350 battery, 
the tips, 
the stainless mesh, 
the wick 
and ( just to top it all off) a small keyring screw driver with a flat and phillips head.

@TylerD you are an Angel in my eyes (not being gay here) ((not that gay is bad or anything))

I will count the days till I meet you in person and take your hand and thank you properly!

THANX!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/14)

high 5 @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

WOW

nice going @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

My medal to @TylerD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Fantastical, way to go fellow Reonaut, @TylerD, respect! Enjoy, @Hein510 - awesome community this, glad to belong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/2/14)

nice one dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Awesome stuff man the ppl on this forum restored my faith in the human race. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

What. Unbelieveable. Awesome stuff.. Well done @TylerD. 

This is what we all about. By vapers for vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/2/14)

wow unbelievable !!! awesome stuff , there are truly good people here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Awesome stuff man the ppl on this forum restored my faith in the human race.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Me too!

I've cut all the fat in my life this last year ( all the negative people around me ) like friends and the band and people that just make me angry and seems now all these good things are happening to me! Baby on the way, got married, this awesome package from TylerD and I hear there plenty of work next month!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

@Hein510 I know the feeling, you can't really describe it; mixture of overjoy and hunbling at the same time. My wife actually made a comment after I told her about the Pay it Forward I received from @CraftyZA which stuck with me: "You cannot give until you've learned how to receive" enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

It's a big pleasure dude! Hope you enjoy them toys! Have a great Tattoo Expo!
.....you forgot the Kanthal.....????

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (28/2/14)

Awesome stuff @TylerD !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/2/14)

TylerD said:


> It's a big pleasure dude! Hope you enjoy them toys! Have a great Tattoo Expo!
> .....you forgot the Kanthal.....????


Thanx man, got 1 more Pre-weld left! will get some Kanthal next week from @CVS!


----------



## vaalboy (28/2/14)

Absolutely awesome @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Thanx man, got 1 more Pre-weld left! will get some Kanthal next week from @CVS!


I did put Kanthal in the package didn't I? The little spool with the Skyblue smilley face on it.


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Thanx man, got 1 more Pre-weld left! will get some Kanthal next week from @CVS!


Check that package again, wonder if @TylerD did not mean there is some Kanthal in there?
EDIT: Ah, TylerD beat me to it by one tenth of a second.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (28/2/14)

Awesome gesture @TylerD !! Enjoy your new toys @Hein510 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/2/14)

Damn! Will have to check when I'm back home!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/14)

Well done guys enjoy hein

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (28/2/14)

Nice one @TylerD

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## CraftyZA (28/2/14)

This is so freaking awesome!!!
Congrats on the new gear @Hein510 , and @TylerD This was a rockstar move! Awesome stuff


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Damn! Will have to check when I'm back home!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


I just got home and I see the kanthal is still on my table. Damn! Sorry man.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

That is pretty awesome. Love stories like this!


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tristan (28/2/14)

Gr8 stuff TylerD!! Awesome start to your weekend Hein, enjoy it!!


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

all being said already.... still have to put in word: Good one @TylerD !!! this forum amazes me every day, its not only the mutual interest in the vaping, its also the spirit thats going on here. makes me miss SA!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hein510 (1/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I just got home and I see the kanthal is still on my table. Damn! Sorry man.


All good. Just got home now to check. Wont be able to do any coil builds this weekend anyways. 
Thanx
Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

Wow, how did i miss this thread for so long? 
Have been quite hectic with work the past few days. 

When i read this post i was like "whoa, thats totally incredible" 2 mods and a rba with accessories. 

@TylerD, what an amazingly kind and caring gesture. You rock! 

@Hein510 - enjoy it

Good vibes here! This forum has feelings and a true spirit. Fabulous!


----------



## Hein510 (2/3/14)

ok so another quick thank you, to @Tristan, friday vaping went Lekka, till my coil popped, been vaping that coil like a week and a half, messaged @Tristan to hear if he had some extra coils so I can pick one up saturday morning, when he asked me where I was and then at that point my phoned died while working, when I got home and put the phone on charge, Tristan was busy with deliveries and was around where I was and came to bring me a coil but I couldnt get the message, so picked up a coil the next morning.

Thanx Tristan for going that extra mile! Sorry I didnt get your message till I got home!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tristan (2/3/14)

No prob, Hein. Anytime man


----------

